# Oggy the office Bettafish



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad Oggy was able to join you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad hat Oggy found a home with you - I just know he is getting the best care.


----------

